# Scrotal Ablation



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

The last clinic I worked at always did ablations on larger dogs, especially if they were saggy. I think it added maybe 5-10 minutes to the surgery time.
Most scrotal sacs will shrink up but it does take time. The ones that don't are generally on the large/giant breed, older (older then 4 or 5 I would say) dogs.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

So I just got Vegas back from the vet, he's got some baggage hanging there like I expected he would.. Your confident it'll shrink up? :x

Also, he came out with his tail wagging, doesn't seem to be depressed, just a little restless.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I would be really surprised if it didn't. It will take months, but it will happen.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

If it helps Vega had some left over sag and his shrunk up, but it did take some time. It's barely noticable now.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, everything that I've been reading has confirmed that it will shrink.  When did you neuter Vega?

Now what I can focus on is helping him stay comfortable. I have three beds all over this room for him, blankets, pillows, and he chooses the carpet. Goober.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I asked my vet (well it was a tech) about doing a scrotal ablation on Lincoln, and was told it was considered "cosmetic" and would be extra, so I just went with a normal neuter.

He's... 19 months (they were done at 15 months) now and its all flat back there. He's in a "continental" right now and soo happy there is no change purse back there. 

My male schnauzer, whom I had done at 2.5 has a little big of sagginess still (he's 4.5 now) but he's a schnauzer, and they're not really nekkid. 

WELCOME TO THE PANCAKE CLUB VEGAS!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

MericoX said:


> WELCOME TO THE PANCAKE CLUB VEGAS!!!


After he was done throwing up all over the carpet, Vegas says he appreciates the club membership and looks forward to board meetings and frequent walks after he's recovered from his tortu.. er, surgery.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Thanks guys, everything that I've been reading has confirmed that it will shrink.  When did you neuter Vega?
> 
> Now what I can focus on is helping him stay comfortable. I have three beds all over this room for him, blankets, pillows, and he chooses the carpet. Goober.


I had Vega neutered at 11 months of age. I was going to wait till a year old like the breeder suggested..but I really wanted to have it done at my specific vet before moving..so we did it slightly early.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Bailey has been neutered for 10 years and hasn't had any noticeable skin there in years. I groom him, so I would notice. I also groom my mom's Schnauzer mix and he has no noticeable loose skin there either. Although I can't imagine why on earth the clinic wouldn't do that. It seems like it would be pretty simple. It's just skin. I wonder how many dogs, neutered or not, get cut in that area when being groomed. Seems like removing it during neuter would be much better.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas has always been really good when grooming his sanitary, and I practically took everything bald down there two days ago because I knew I wouldn't be able to groom him for a couple weeks. I'm confident to say I don't think I'll cut him but.. y'know, things happen. I'm just going to be really careful around his coin purse while it's shrinking up.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Prince is a toy but I think he was a pretty good size down there. We didnt get him neutered until he was 9 and I had the sagging concern to. When we picked him up afterward I was afraid of grooming his sani. area by fear of cutting him but he shrunk up pretty good


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Like everyone says..his "Sad Sack" will shrink ;-)

they heal so much faster with just the normal surgery!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

My Grandparents just got their 2 year old Spoo Neutered a couple months ago... they were a bit annoyed that no scrotal ablation was performed... Lukas had this big ugly coin purse... LOL -Ewww

Haha, it DID shrink up in about a month or two lol


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I had Chagall neutered at 6 months and his "jewel sack" shrunk to near oblivion within a month or so. However, the hair on it is a darker shade than the rest of him. Not that I need to be poking around down there, but when he rolls over and splays himself for a belly rub, I can't help but notice. At least I could pick him out of a crowd, even upside down!!

Goodness, who else but you good forum folks could I possibly share this stuff with??!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

We will do scrotal ablations and have had folks come from other clinics to have it done. It really isn't a major thing - not sure why a vet would be reluctant to do it. It does add a few minutes/cost on to the surgery time, but if owners are willing, there is no medical reason not to do it. The surgery site is a bit larger, but that's about it.

I will not neuter another one of my boys without doing an ablation - no matter what the age. I did Robin at 4 1/2 years (he was being shown in conformation) and did an ablation - he was fairly "well hung" :biggrin: and there was no way that was going to shrink up. Frank was done at 8 months - no ablation - and he has a tiny purse - I wish I had done an ablation on him. Vinnie was neutered at a year (with an ablation) and is flat flat flat. 

Not all boys will "shrink up". We have several dogs that come in with scrotums that still hang down. One that comes to mind was a Standard Poodle that was neutered and the owner came to us after the surgery to have the ablation done (the boy had been neutered for years).


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm wondering if I should have gone to a different vet that would have preformed it? We'll see how much Vegas shrinks up to, is it much of a surgery to remove the sag a long time after the neuter?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Parti boy cooper was large and black back there. He has an "ear lobe" rather than a change purse. Gino and Malcom are white, no ablation and very flat.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I rescued a newfie/aussie cross at 9 years of age and he had already been a baby daddy and was still intact. (the owners were going to put him down, but since I was there FedEx driver for 9 years and knew Bamm Bamm, they gave him to me, and I had him til he was 18) The first thing I did was neuter him, there was excess skin to start off with, but it eventually just went away.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm wondering if I should have gone to a different vet that would have preformed it? We'll see how much Vegas shrinks up to, is it much of a surgery to remove the sag a long time after the neuter?


Give it time to see if it shrinks up on it's own.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Gosh, what an appropriate topic. I just had my two fosters snipped 3 days ago. Caspar, the 18 month standard had very saggy sacks and they still are (although much less filled out!). I just assumed they would shrivel but when he got home they still seemed so big. They are so exposed and black-looking against his very white fur. I hope they shrink. I didn't even know that they could be cosmetically removed.

On my tiny toy puppy (4 or 5 months) there just doesn't seem to be anything there!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry about uh.. doggy porn, but this is Vegas yesterday, which was a day after surgery.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Our 100lb greyhound (and he had a package!) shrunk up fairly quickly, I wouldn't worry. It looks like they did a really nice job on the stitches - I'm glad he is healing quickly.

My Dad just popped his head in with "what are you reading"

Me: "Oh I'm just learning about scrotal ablation"

Dad: "That's nice dear."


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Vegas looks good. Did they glue the skin? That is what we do with all our spay/neuters - all sutures are subcutaneous and the skin is glued. We have had a lot of success with skin glue - less reaction/licking from the dogs/cats.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure on what they used.. the doctor told me to make sure he doesn't lick it and make sure it stays dry. There's not abnormal redness, and he doesn't seem to be too sore (except when he bulges up from being excited and it stretches that skin..)

The scrotum has already began to get smaller, but I think that's just the swelling going down. How long should I keep the inflateable procollar on?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Our 100lb greyhound (and he had a package!) shrunk up fairly quickly, I wouldn't worry. It looks like they did a really nice job on the stitches - I'm glad he is healing quickly.
> 
> My Dad just popped his head in with "what are you reading"
> 
> ...


Rofl xD yes, it is a very nice subject!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm not 100% sure on what they used.. the doctor told me to make sure he doesn't lick it and make sure it stays dry. There's not abnormal redness, and he doesn't seem to be too sore (except when he bulges up from being excited and it stretches that skin..)
> 
> The scrotum has already began to get smaller, but I think that's just the swelling going down. How long should I keep the inflateable procollar on?


I would keep the collar on (or keep him from licking the incision) for 10 - 14 days. That is what we tell clients when they pick up their dogs. Honestly though, he will probably be healed in closer to seven days.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll stick with 10 days to be safe


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Kay, a month and a half later this is how he is now. I figured I would update this for those that are going to neuter their males. Also, I talked to my normal vet and they don't preform scrotal ablations either, and said that they didn't know of any vets in the area that did.. odd.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

It should still shrink up some more with time.


----------

